
Show HN: Service/API to Transform Data from XML or JSON to PDF, HTML or Images - danioso
https://prexview.com
======
estebanpv
Hi. PrexView is amazing! I am a developer and this has been very useful for my
clients. I even had needed PrexView for personal use. You should give this a
try.

~~~
danioso
Thanks for your feedback, I'm glad you like it if you need any kind of help
let me know!

------
danioso
Hi, we just released a new service to transform XML or JSON into PDF, HTML or
Images.

I would like to know what do you think and if some of you are interested in it
let me know if you need any king of help. Thank you!

~~~
MrTonyD
I'm confused about what you offer - are you creating extensions to XML & JSON
for different types of documents? And adding an embedded programming API? And
then I'm supposed to build those documents and submit them with REST? Will I
be trapped so that I can only render if I purchase your service?

~~~
danioso
Hi, sorry if the description is confusing, we are just launching and there are
a lot of thing we need to polish, feedback and comments like this will help us
to improve. Let me try to explain you.

This service is an API that you can consume by sending data in XML or JSON
format, the service will take that data and a custom design (previously
created with PrexView Studio a free app you can download in the site, it is
like basic HTML/CSS editor) and finally the service will return a PDF, HTML or
Image file.

There is only one design available at the moment (Invoice) but we will add
more on the fly, If you have a particular XML or JSON you can map your data
into a new design using PrexView Studio, save the design and then use the API
to generate the documents. This is useful for apps that need to generate
programatic documents like invoices and reports.

I hope this helps, if you have any additional question let me know, also if
you need help to generate documents from your custom data send me an email.

Also uf you want to try the service, you can create an account with 50 credits
per month for free

------
dmlittle
I tried to use the API but was unable to get an API key without installing
PrexView Studio. I'm not installing an application to try out an API.

~~~
danioso
Hi, we are working on a web interface (like an admin console) where you are
going to be able to get the API Key without downloading and installing
PrexView Studio, the new interface will be ready at the end of next week.

